# Hello from Bluewater Dojo, Co. Cork, Ireland



## Raphael Sensei (May 29, 2015)

Konnichiwa Budoka.

I've been practicing for a little while, 43 years, and all I know for sure is that I know nothing at all.


----------



## K-man (May 29, 2015)

Welcome to MT. I'm not sure that after 43 years training you would know 'nothing at all' but I agree, there is plenty out there that we can still learn.
Cheers.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 29, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (May 29, 2015)

Raphael Sensei said:


> Konnichiwa Budoka.
> 
> I've been practicing for a little while, 43 years, and all I know for sure is that I know nothing at all.


Well, I've also been practicing and teaching martial arts for 43 years and I've learned a lot and I know a lot, but there is still so much more to learn and practice is forever, to keep your body sharp in all areas of your art. By the way, I started with a black belt in Tracy Kenpo and then one in Ed Parker or American Kenpo. I've kept the techniques, but I've added ground, single stick and knife and more joint locks, so my art now is a variation which I call AKJ Kenpo. I've just started using the wooden dummy. Interesting in that it makes a real attacker'd limnd seem like nothing, compared to the solid wood of the dummy. Keep on practicing. I'm in the states, Washington state.
Sifu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna (May 30, 2015)

Raphael Sensei said:


> Konnichiwa Budoka.
> 
> I've been practicing for a little while, 43 years, and all I know for sure is that I know nothing at all.


I am certain you know a good deal more than plenty after all that practice  Welcome! Bluewater Dojo in Co Cork Ireland sounds idyllic.. like it might have a spa attached  Wishes to you and yours, Jx


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  It is nice to have another old timer join.  Looking forward to reading your thoughts on many subjects


----------



## Kan Ryu (May 31, 2015)

Welcome Sir.

Hope to meet you out there in discussion some time!


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

A little late, but Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

